# google wallet



## bluetooth (26 Februar 2013)

Übers Internet haben wir für einen gebrauchten Bagger folgendes verdächtig günstigeAngebot erhalten:
"Guten Abend,
Das Fahrzeug wurde aus Deutschland gekauft und hat deutsche Papiere.Wegen einer eventuellen Besichtigung und ev. gleichzeitiger Abholung das Fahrzeug steht in Utsjoki,Finnland.
Wenn eine Reise nach Finnland nicht möglich ist, der Transportkosten nach Basel sind in der Preis inkl. und die Lieferung dauert 4 Tage. Die Zahlung über Google (www.googlecheckout.com) getätigten ist und Sie werden das Fahrzeug sehen und fahren bevor Sie es bezahle, Google garantiert dass durch eine Deutsche Kaufvertrag.
Anbei übersende ich Ihnen meines Reisepass Kopie.
Die Zahlung an Google ist duch normale Bank Überweisung. Mit Google haben Sie die Möglichkeit das Fahrzeug zu sehen und fahren bevor Sie es bezahle, Google ist der größte Internet-firma, die meisten vertraut respektiert firma.
Sie machen der Kaution( 5000.-) an Google, nicht direkt an mich damit Sie zuerst anschauen und dann entscheiden, ob Sie in kaufen oder nicht, das Geld wird bei Google bleiben bis Sie empfangen, sehen, fahren und registrieren Sie das Fahrzeug, das steht in dem Kaufvertrag.Wie gesprochen, Sie werden das Fahrzeug sehen und fahren bevor ich das Geld von Google erhalten. Die Transport nach Deutschland dauert 4 Tage, der Transportkosten sind Preis inkl.
- Sie senden mir Ihre Name u Anschrift fur der Google Kaufvertrag.
- Sie werden das Geld auf Google Bankkonto einzahlen (Das Geld wird bei Google bleiben bis Sie erhalten, fahren und registrieren Sie das Fahrzeug)
- Ich lieferen das Fahrzeug zu Ihre Anschrift innerhalb von 4 Tage.
- Sie haben 14 Tage Rückgaberecht und Ihre Mechaniker hat 14 Tage zu überprüfen das Fahrzeug.
- Wenn alles passt, Google schickt mir das Geld.- Wenn Sie mit dem Fahrzeug nicht zufrieden sind Sie werden das Geld von Google zuruck erhalten.ie müssen verstehen, dass Ihre Geld wird bei Google bleiben bis Sie sehen und fahren das Fahrzeug.Wenn Sie das Fahrzeug kaufen wollen müssen Sie mir bald bescheid sagen weil ich habe andere personen interessiert."
Allein die Transportkosten für den Bagger dürften mind. 2000.-€ ausmachen bei einem Kaufpreis von 5000.-

Offensichtlich Betrüger-*hier ineressiert uns google wallet-*machen die sowas überhaupt?
(wir kaufen natürlich nicht )


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2013)

bluetooth schrieb:


> *google wallet-*machen die sowas überhaupt?


 


> http://support.google.com/wallet/bin/answer.py?hl=de&answer=105653
> 
> *Google Wallet-Online-Dienst*
> 
> ...


----------



## Hippo (26 Februar 2013)

bluetooth schrieb:


> ...(wir kaufen natürlich nicht )


Guter Plan!
Google verkauft gebrauchte Bagger?





Hö*X*t interessant ...

Tante Edit sagt: 
Red, ich bleib dabei ...
... die Warnleuchte geht nicht aus ...


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2013)

...ist auch gut so! Wer weiß, was das bedeutet?! Es gibt ja auch seriöse Transportunternehmen, deren Name als Escrow-Dienst kopiert werden. Passend zum Thema findet sich z. B. das hier: http://bit.ly/ZygwpB



> Top-Antwort: _Google checkout_ does not have an _escrow_ service.


----------



## bluetooth (1 März 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Guter Plan!
> Google verkauft gebrauchte Bagger?
> 
> Hö*X*t interessant ...
> ...


nee, war ein Angebot von Autoscout 24....ist aber 1 Tag später schon wieder rausgenommen worden...gibt zu denken..
auch danke noch an Reducal für die interessanten Links betreffend google wallet-google will damit scheints paypal Konkurrenz machen-darauf verzichten wir dann mal lieber...


----------



## tobbdre (10 April 2013)

Hallo,

mir ist gerade das gleiche passiert mit der exakt gleichen Email.Es handelte sich hierbei um ein Angebot auf ebay-kleinanzeigen. Ich möchte dies gerne öffentlich machen bzw. den möglichen Betrug gerne zur Anzeige bringen.



> Guten Tag,
> Naturlich, der Kramer 280 ist sofort einsatzbereit und hat keine technischen Mängel. Der Transport nach Deutschland ist kostenlos weil Google übernimmt die Lieferung und Zahlung. Mit Google haben Sie die Möglichkeit das Fahrzeug zu sehen und fahren bevor Sie es bezahle, Google ist der größte Internet-firma, die meisten vertraut und respektiert firma.
> Sie machen der Kaution an Google, nicht direkt an mich damit Sie zuerst anschauen und dann entscheiden, ob Sie in kaufen oder nicht, das Geld wird bei Google bleiben bis Sie empfangen, sehen, fahren und registrieren Sie das Fahrzeug, das steht in dem Kaufvertrag.
> Wenn Sie sind nicht zufrieden mit dem Fahrzeug Sie erhalten Ihre Geld zuruck.Wie gesprochen, Sie werden das Fahrzeug sehen und fahren bevor ich das Geld von Google erhalten. Die Transport nach Deutschland dauert 4 Tage, der Transportkosten sind in der Preis inkl.
> ...


 
Die nette Frau hat mir sogar Ihren Reisepass als Kopie geschickt um serios zu wirken. Gut das ich dieses Forum gefunden habe!!!

Ich habe nun mal mit den Daten für einen möglichen Kaufvertrag geantwortet um noch mehr Beweise für den Betrugsfall zu sammeln.

Grüße


----------



## Reducal (10 April 2013)

tobbdre schrieb:


> Die nette Frau hat mir sogar Ihren Reisepass als Kopie geschickt um serios zu wirken.


Wer weiß, wo der hergeklaut ist!



tobbdre schrieb:


> ....um noch mehr Beweise für den Betrugsfall zu sammeln.


Du brauchst die Zahlungsdaten, das ist der einzige Ermittlungsansatz.


----------



## tobbdre (10 April 2013)

Ja, ich warte nun auf den angeblichen Kaufvertrag, wo die Zahlungsdaten hinterlegt sind. Und dann werde ich das bei der Polizei zur Anzeige bringen. Polizei ist doch die richtige Anlaufstelle oder? Verbraucherzentrale?
Es scheint auch andere Betroffene zu geben im Internet.
Speziell bei Baumaschinen.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (10 April 2013)

tobbdre schrieb:


> Polizei ist doch die richtige Anlaufstelle oder?


Das Baumaschinenamt evtl. noch aber da müsstest du dich erst kundig machen. Aber jetzt mal im Erst - glaubst du wirklich, dass Meldungen bei den Beschwerdeämtern was bringen?


----------



## tobbdre (10 April 2013)

Ich glaub auch nicht das es viel bringt. Ich finde es aber schon eine dreiste Masche. Ich habe Fälle gefunden die 3 Jahre zurück liegen und die Masche ist immer noch nicht gleiche.
Die haben sich noch nicht mal die Mühe gemacht den Namen des angeblichen Google Bezahldienst in Google Wallet umzubennenen.

Und hätte ich nicht ein wenig gesucht, wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch auf die Masche eventuell reingefallen.


----------



## mimata (7 Oktober 2013)

Hallo, 

ich wäre beinahe auch auf diese Maria reingefallen. Das Angebot für eine Harley Davidson für 6000 Euro wäre auch zu schön gewesen.
Erst als ich ein bischen über die mir unbekannte Zahlmethode gesucht habe, bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen. 
Aber die Email die ich von dieser Person bekommen habe, gleicht der oben 1:1
Sehr dreist

Vielen Dank.


----------

